# ID please never seen this before



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

I got it from Aquaflora nurseries which said they received it as Alternathera reineckii which it most certainly isn't. They don't even know what it is.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey, i don't know what your plants are but man your fish are pretty!!!threadfin rainbows?  very very impressive


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The plant looks like one of the narrow-leaved Rotalas, but I don't know which one.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

This one:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=169&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comment ddavila 

Hmm it looks quite alot different in person Cavan, although I am not sure maybe the plant is not fully developed. It is still quite short.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You'll see.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

lol i totally agree with your signature gboy


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> This one:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=169&category=genus&spec=Rotala


Agreed. Plants are very variable but that looks like it.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

very nice looking plant ^,^ i want some now lol


----------

